# Using a Chinese Motor for an E-ATV Build



## Electroddy (Dec 29, 2009)

Find an older golf car and get the motor from it. I am using an ancient Baldor from a Taylor-Dunn to power a Honda Odyssey conversion. With only 36V of lead it has towed an industrial sized wood chipper around the yard. It will soon have 48V of Lithium and a new controller.


----------



## Paul9 (Oct 2, 2015)

I can't answer many of your questions. I can however vouch for the motor:

632980764.html the 48v motor.

I have the 96v version in my car. Since installing it in 2010 I have had no problems. I have also been gradually increasing the battery voltage up to currently 120v and the motor still handles everything well.

My guess is that 48v will do the job for you as I don't think highway speeds are what you will be seeking. I don't think lithiums would be necessary as they are roughly 4 times the price of lead acid. A curtis controller may also be a bit of overkill. There are some controllers of good quality which handle voltages up to 72v.

Just my 20c worth!
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Sunseekerjoe (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Paul, we are currently using a 72V/5kW Regard motor (chinese brand) with a MC3336-72 Controller. The controller works up to 90V, we use 72V right now. Did you just increase the input voltage to the controller?
best regards Juergen


----------



## Paul9 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have been gradually increasing the number of cells in my battery pack. I was advised, and subsequent experience showed, the controller could handle up to 120v dc even though it was 96v nominal.

Once the pack voltage got up to 112v, I had one instance of thermal cutback due to the controller overheating on a very hot day (39 centigrade).

When I added another two cells to get pack voltage to 121v I bought a 120v controller.

I had been advised that controllers can handle marginal over-voltage whereas motors can handle somewhat more over-voltage.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Paul9 said:


> I have been gradually increasing the number of cells in my battery pack. I was advised, and subsequent experience showed, the controller could handle up to 120v dc even though it was 96v nominal.
> 
> Once the pack voltage got up to 112v, I had one instance of thermal cutback due to the controller overheating on a very hot day (39 centigrade).
> 
> ...


What kind d of heat sink do you have on your controller? Pictures help a great deal. Your controller must have a good heat sink to sink away all the excess heat or you will get your controller to either go into cutback mode or just plain kill it.


----------

